# KF 3.1 or KF lite.



## PutRid (24/11/14)

Hey guys, So i have decided to go the rebuild-able route, as I have been struggling with the flavour I get in the normal Clearomizers tanks Iv'e had, And after trying out my buddies RBA and RDA's I must say it looks like the better option for me.

I have 2 buddies that are selling their Kayfun's, The one is the "lite" and the other "3.1"

I have been doing some research on the 2 but still can't wrap my head around which one to get or if I should just yolo it and get both. 
I'm a mouth to lung guy (oh wow that sounds wrong) and like a tighter draw than the full blown open draw.
From your guys experience which would you recommend getting, and what were your pros and cons on the 2 personally. 
I intend on putting the nano kit on it because I dont want to use 4.5ml of liquid everytime and also to shorten the tank abit. 

Look forward to the replies


----------



## WHeunis (24/11/14)

Seeing as you want to size it down with a nanokit, i recommend the Lite.
The main difference between the two is the deck/bottom section.

Lite is much more compact and will end you with a much more compact device once you get the nanokit.
I full 3.1 with nanokit, imo, looks a little bit silly... almost as if the bottom section is just way too large...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PutRid (24/11/14)

WHeunis said:


> Seeing as you want to size it down with a nanokit, i recommend the Lite.
> The main difference between the two is the deck/bottom section.
> 
> Lite is much more compact and will end you with a much more compact device once you get the nanokit.
> I full 3.1 with nanokit, imo, looks a little bit silly... almost as if the bottom section is just way too large...



Oh ok cool.
Is the build deck the same as the 3.1?
I know you can only fill the tank via that screw at the bottom, or can you open and fill like that too?


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey guys, So i have decided to go the rebuild-able route, as I have been struggling with the flavour I get in the normal Clearomizers tanks Iv'e had, And after trying out my buddies RBA and RDA's I must say it looks like the better option for me.
> 
> I have 2 buddies that are selling their Kayfun's, The one is the "lite" and the other "3.1"
> 
> ...


If you can get a good deal on them take them both and see which you prefer. The rebuildable thing is addictive, once you get one you're going to want another anyway. Also it's a nice way to compare coils having two of the same/ similar atty. And you'll be able to have two tanks with two flavours ready to go that you can swap between. They also hold their value pretty well assuming they're in good condition you can probably resell them here on the forum if you decide they're not for you.


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

I have only owned the 3.1 and not the lite so I can give opinion from the 3.1 side

Pros:
has a catch cup (never had a leak ever)
can go into hybrid mode with a nemesis (with an adapter)
fill port is on the side and not at the bottom

Cons:
When filling with the fill port you must use a needle nose bottle

The fact that it can go in hybrid mode is a big win for me considering I own a neme and have new tubes coming in from SlowTech

I own an authentic russian 91% which has a fill screw at the bottom of the device, what I have noticed is that on occasion I would find a few drops of juice leaking out of the fill screw, never has a problem like that with my 3.1

My 3.1 has performed flawlessly since I have gotten it

Hope that helps


----------



## Phoenix (24/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Hey guys, So i have decided to go the rebuild-able route, as I have been struggling with the flavour I get in the normal Clearomizers tanks Iv'e had, And after trying out my buddies RBA and RDA's I must say it looks like the better option for me.
> 
> I have 2 buddies that are selling their Kayfun's, The one is the "lite" and the other "3.1"
> 
> ...


Hey bro, you can check if VapeROB has the Light Plus V2. If I remember correctly it was only R600 but then you get 1 deck and 2 tanks, one big tank with a long chimney to simulate the 3.1 capacity and the small tank with small chimney for the mini feeling. The air flow is also epic on that one. Loved those little Kayfuns but still, the aqua will always be my fav.


----------



## PutRid (24/11/14)

Awesome thanks guys.
Yeah i can get the 2 tanks at less than half of what they go for so its a deal. If im unhappy with one ill sell it here. 
I also like the fact you can get a complete transparent tank to see the amount of liquid left. And or get the coloured tanks. Very excited to get them but now just the painful wait for the hana.


----------



## BansheeZA (24/11/14)

I own both and for me the lite wins hands down. Lighter and fills from the bottom with no leaking. 3.1 tends to leak out of the fill hole if it is a clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phoenix (24/11/14)

PutRid said:


> Awesome thanks guys.
> Yeah i can get the 2 tanks at less than half of what they go for so its a deal. If im unhappy with one ill sell it here.
> I also like the fact you can get a complete transparent tank to see the amount of liquid left. And or get the coloured tanks. Very excited to get them but now just the painful wait for the hana.


That is awesome man, just lookout for those Hana's. Some have had awesome Hana's that last, but most of the ones I encountered where dodgy as heck and shorted out after like 2 months. And that would suck because it would place them just outside the guarantee period. And if by any chance you encountered a dodgy retailer who would not do a refund even when they knew their Hana's where faulty and should have done a public recall, you would be stuck with a black box paper weight. 

7 times out of ten this is not the case and I pray it will not be for you. I know many here have bought Hana's that are still working so do not stress. You get 2 tanks, but only 1 deck, so the alternate tanks screw on one deck. The clear tank is awesome though, you don't have to wait until you get a dry burn to know the tank is empty. But the Kayfun is definitely a winner. Well done man and enjoy the awesome vaping.


----------



## PutRid (24/11/14)

Phoenix said:


> That is awesome man, just lookout for those Hana's. Some have had awesome Hana's that last, but most of the ones I encountered where dodgy as heck and shorted out after like 2 months. And that would suck because it would place them just outside the guarantee period. And if by any chance you encountered a dodgy retailer who would not do a refund even when they knew their Hana's where faulty and should have done a public recall, you would be stuck with a black box paper weight.
> 
> 7 times out of ten this is not the case and I pray it will not be for you. I know many here have bought Hana's that are still working so do not stress. You get 2 tanks, but only 1 deck, so the alternate tanks screw on one deck. The clear tank is awesome though, you don't have to wait until you get a dry burn to know the tank is empty. But the Kayfun is definitely a winner. Well done man and enjoy the awesome vaping.



Thanks alot man appreciate it. 
Well I hope the Hana isn't a dud after a month or 2. 
Im getting it through KieranD and there is a 6 month warranty so thats good news. I guess if something happens to 1 the rest of the guys that ordered will be wherry about theirs.

But yeah, im still contemplating about getting the nano kit or the clear tank.


----------

